# 2015 LTZ Winter wheel/tire size



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen I Cruze's[/h]
[h=1]Cruze OEM Wheel Options[/h]
I assume you have the 18" rims for the summer tires, so I would recommend a set of ECO rims (17") and Blizzaks.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

Other option would be a set of 16" LT wheels with blizzaks, which is what I have. Cheaper alternative would be Hankooks, which are also very nice.


----------



## hyperman (Aug 18, 2016)

Thank you, my first thought was 1 size down. However do you think a 16" would be better for snow traction? Anyone use 16" on an LTZ for snow tires?


----------



## hyperman (Aug 18, 2016)

Thank you lonewolf04, I did not see your post before replying. How does the 16" look on the LTZ?


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

There is nothing special about an LTZ. It will look exactly like any other LT cruze with 16" wheels. There is no better "traction" going with 16" diameter wheels. You'll save some $$$ since 16" tires are cheaper than 18". You will probably feel a better ride, since you have 1" more rubber between the road and will be less likely to damage a wheel as well. If you live in a place that gets enough snow to grant winter tires, I am sure there are potholes to hit.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I suggested the ECO rims as they are the lightest weight stock rims. I also have 16's on mine only because that is what came with the vehicle and I purchased 
LTZ rims for my summer tires. . If you have a pick-n-pull or LKQ junkyard near you they don't care what rims, if they are aluminum they cost the same, so you might as well save some unsprung weight.

Oh and the Blizzaks are hands down the best except where you always have a deep layer of snow.


----------



## Camaroman (Jun 18, 2013)

I noticed no one mentioned tire sizing. With out the proper rolling circumference, the speed sensor will be getting the wrong information. Tire rotation will either be higher or lower than the ss is looking for. Some tire dealers would know if you brought in a car with 18" wheels and mounted 16/17" wheels but if you just brought in the wheels and asked for tires for a Cruze, they could sell you a bad combination. I know tire rack Lists the circumference and know to sell tire sets with the correct one for applications.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

lonewolf04 said:


> There is nothing special about an LTZ. It will look exactly like any other LT cruze with 16" wheels. There is no better "traction" going with 16" diameter wheels. You'll save some $$$ since 16" tires are cheaper than 18". You will probably feel a better ride, since you have 1" more rubber between the road and will be less likely to damage a wheel as well. If you live in a place that gets enough snow to grant winter tires, I am sure there are potholes to hit.


A taller sidewall is better than a shorter one in snow - so yes, the tires will have better traction in snow - bonus points if you can go with a narrower tire too.

But you need to keep the same outer diameter - or stay as close as you can. For instance, my stock Volt tires are a 215/50R17, but I run a 205/65R15 winter tires.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

26.1 inches for the Cruze. It really does not matter if you go with stock tire sizing for any Gen I Cruze. The minor differences are negligable.


----------

